# platte ultimativ löschen



## EMinus (21. Dezember 2001)

hat jemand n prog womit ich eine festplatte so löschen kan das daten unwiederbringlich zerstört sind? 
bitte schnell helfen


hab ne laptop 10 gb platte abzugeben


----------



## Dunsti (21. Dezember 2001)

das geht mit dem "ganz normalen" DOS-Format mit dem Zusatz /u

also am besten von ner Diskette booten auf der FORMAT.COM drauf ist und dann:

A:>format c: /u


Gruß
Dunsti


----------

